# 73565, how many views does it take?



## rykin7609 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello,

Quick question on this code. I read the lay description on it and it does not suggest that there is a certain number of views for it. Not like 73560-64. If the only views taken are standing bilateral knee views, whether there are 1 or 20 views, would only the 73565 be billed?

Thank you, Allana


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 2, 2016)

73565 is a single view (AP) of both knees while standing.


----------



## chembree (Jun 6, 2016)

rykin7600 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Quick question on this code. I read the lay description on it and it does not suggest that there is a certain number of views for it. Not like 73560-64. If the only views taken are standing bilateral knee views, whether there are 1 or 20 views, would only the 73565 be billed?
> 
> Thank you, Allana





73565 should only be used if a single standing view is taken of each knee. If additional views are taken, it cancels out the standing view code (73565), and instead you code by the number of views. 
For example:
For a standing view of both knee plus a 3 view right, the codes would be 73560 LT for the 1 standing view of the left knee and 73564 for the 3 view right + 1 additional view of standing.


----------

